# Important notice 1/27/19- slow responses for about 2 weeks



## JBroida (Jan 28, 2019)

For anyone trying to contact me, I will not be able to respond to most things for the next week or two as my wife just gave birth to our 2nd son, Kenshin. You can still email me, and josh will be looking at my emails, but I probably won’t be responding to emails and PMs for the next little bit. Once things settle down, I will get back to my normal work schedule.


----------



## tongas (Jan 28, 2019)

congratulations , best wishes for all of you !


----------



## McMan (Jan 28, 2019)

Big congrats!


----------



## milkbaby (Jan 28, 2019)

Happy birthday to Kenshin! Woohooooooo


----------



## Wdestate (Jan 28, 2019)

congratulations!


----------



## Nemo (Jan 28, 2019)

Congrats Jon.


----------



## RonB (Jan 28, 2019)

Congrats! I hope you do get some sleep.


----------



## Etilah (Jan 28, 2019)

Congratulations, Jon. Trusting that Mother and child are well and doing fine.


----------



## Bensbites (Jan 28, 2019)

Congrats


----------



## Casaluz (Jan 28, 2019)

Congratulations and blessings Jon


----------



## Ivang (Jan 28, 2019)

Felicidades jon!!!!


----------



## YG420 (Jan 28, 2019)

Congratulations Jon!


----------



## Xenif (Jan 28, 2019)

Congratulations! Enjoy the time with your family


----------



## Interapid101 (Jan 28, 2019)

Congrats, Jon!


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Jan 28, 2019)

Congratulations, Jon!


----------



## bahamaroot (Jan 28, 2019)

Congratulations to you and your wife Jon!


----------



## bkultra (Jan 28, 2019)

Congratulations Jon and don't worry a 2nd child only makes it 4x as hard.


----------



## Ryndunk (Jan 28, 2019)

Congratulations!


----------



## mc2442 (Jan 29, 2019)

Congrats Jon!


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Jan 29, 2019)

Congratulations Jon & family!


----------



## Dhoff (Jan 29, 2019)

Congratz, hope everything went well and everyone is healthy


----------



## chinacats (Jan 30, 2019)

Congratulations Jon, hope everyone is healthy/happy!


----------



## labor of love (Jan 30, 2019)

Dammit, I was just about to harass you about the Kagero line 
Congrats!


----------



## Bill13 (Jan 30, 2019)

Once things settle down...Ha. That will be in about 18 years. Congrats!


----------



## CoteRotie (Jan 30, 2019)

One more congratulations! How long until you start teaching him how to sharpen?


----------



## Marek07 (Jan 31, 2019)

Late to the party - sorry.

Congratulations to Sarah and you. Happy birthday to Kenshin. Best of health to you all.

_PS_ - _Being slow to respond to work queries should be very low on a long list of far more important priorities. _


----------



## bprescot (Jan 31, 2019)

Congratulations Jon! Best wishes to the family!


----------



## Midsummer (Jan 31, 2019)

Congratulations on your new addition. Wishing you peace and rest..


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Feb 13, 2019)

Congratulations Sara & Jon ... Wishing you all health and happiness! Can't believe I missed this & just asked you such a silly question regarding sharpening! (sorry my bad Mr. Daddy^2)


----------



## JBroida (Feb 13, 2019)

All good... it’s been pretty easy going this time around


----------



## Grunt173 (Feb 22, 2019)

With all those knives and stones,you had time for .....................?


----------



## Butaru (Feb 22, 2019)

Omedetō gozaimasu


----------



## nevin (Feb 23, 2019)

Congratulations, Jon!!!!!


----------

